# Unconfirmed: Matthysse vs Garcia on September 14th



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

From Matthysse's facebook

BUENO GENTE! MUCHOS YA SABRAN! LA PELEA ESTA RE CONTRA CONFIRMADAAAAAA!
MATTHYSSE VS GARCIA EL 14 DE SEPTIEMBREEEEE!
EN LA VELADA DE FLOYD VS EL CANELO!

VAMOOSS LUCASSS LOCOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Now that's worth PPV


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Matthysse by brutal demolition.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

nice


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Buying!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I will literally stab a baby if either of those fights get scrapped due to injury. So happy Boxnation will have this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Her take my money Floyd.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm so excited right now!!!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Errect.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow 

card of the decade already.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice! Good fight. I look forward to it.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I would pay $65 for that! Brilliant, especially as the main event COULD be 'dull', but this sure as hell won't!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

FUCK YES!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Good stuff.


----------



## Delroc (May 23, 2013)

awww shit THE MACHINES GOT THIS


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

RIP Danny.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rock fucking hard right now...


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Amazing.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn sick card


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

garcia will bottle it. not getting my hopes up


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I got Danny by KO


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> From Matthysse's facebook
> 
> BUENO GENTE! MUCHOS YA SABRAN! LA PELEA ESTA RE CONTRA CONFIRMADAAAAAA!
> MATTHYSSE VS GARCIA EL 14 DE SEPTIEMBREEEEE!
> ...


Just got the text confirming this also, couldnt be more pumped. My money is on Garcia. Hope he is a -200 underdog.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> garcia will bottle it. not getting my hopes up


I get that feeling too, he'll pull out with a injury, then will fight Floyd next.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny Garcia 3/20/1988 - 9/14/2013


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I get that feeling too, he'll pull out with a injury, then will fight Floyd next.


why do yall keep acting like Danny is a bitch or something? When has he ducked anybody


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> why do yall keep acting like Danny is a bitch or something? When has he ducked anybody


He's been avoiding Matthysse for a while now. Probably doesn't even want the fight but he has to or he'll literally have no fans.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tell me Lucas isn't the new PPV king ......


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's been avoiding Matthysse for a while now. Probably doesn't even want the fight but he has to or he'll literally have no fans.


he's fighting him now right after his biggest win?


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

No offence to OP please, but is this confirmed anywhere else? Between Tony the Tiger's stoppage and the Anderson Silva bed shitting, my heart can't take much more.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's been avoiding Matthysse for a while now. Probably doesn't even want the fight but he has to or he'll literally have no fans.


An undefeated fighter avoiding a fighter with 2 loses and no fans until recently. Cmon now, Danny is the champ and he is fighting him give the guy credit. He gets it done.


bballchump11 said:


> why do yall keep acting like Danny is a bitch or something? When has he ducked anybody


Haters gonna hate, Danny a G.


----------



## FrankinDallas (May 19, 2013)




----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

church11 said:


> No offence to OP please, but is this confirmed anywhere else? Between Tony the Tiger's stoppage and the Anderson Silva bed shitting, my heart can't take much more.


Its real. I started a thread 3 days ago saying it would happen from what I heard. It was confirmed early today.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

church11 said:


> No offence to OP please, but is this confirmed anywhere else? Between Tony the Tiger's stoppage and the Anderson Silva bed shitting, my heart can't take much more.


tbh, I haven't seen it anywhere else :think


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

lego head gets murdered


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> tbh, I haven't seen it anywhere else :think


The poster looks bogus. It doesn't even say "The One" anywhere on it :/


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

Good stuff! Lets hope it doesn't fall through.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> From Matthysse's facebook
> 
> BUENO GENTE! MUCHOS YA SABRAN! LA PELEA ESTA RE CONTRA CONFIRMADAAAAAA!
> MATTHYSSE VS GARCIA EL 14 DE SEPTIEMBREEEEE!
> ...


DANI by upset!


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

yeah i don't see it anywhere else either.

please dont be fake :verysad


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

church11 said:


> The poster looks bogus. It doesn't even say "The One" anywhere on it :/


yeah, lets just wait and see. I'm pretty sure that is Matthysse's real facebook, but it's weird that he'd be the first one to announce it


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

The only reason to get excited about this fight is that Garcia will get his shit pushed in and there will be comedy footage of Garcia Sr crying his eyes out like Vitali used to do when Wlad was doing his best Bambi-on-ice impression. Matthyse is a league above Garcia and he might even stop him. Should be fun though.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, lets just wait and see. I'm pretty sure that is Matthysse's real facebook, but it's weird that he'd be the first one to announce it


Because he's excited as fuck about it...Certainly a lot more than Garcia. :yep


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> From Matthysse's facebook
> 
> BUENO GENTE! MUCHOS YA SABRAN! LA PELEA ESTA RE CONTRA CONFIRMADAAAAAA!
> MATTHYSSE VS GARCIA EL 14 DE SEPTIEMBREEEEE!
> ...


 To be fair that poster is made by "Koncrete Jungle". Not official, but im pretty sure its on.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, lets just wait and see. I'm pretty sure that is Matthysse's real facebook, but it's weird that he'd be the first one to announce it


bballchump11 = :verysad

when DANI beats Sergio(e)'s gay cousin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Because he's excited as fuck about it...Certainly a lot more than Garcia. :yep


:lol: I wouldn't doubt it 


ChicoTheBoy said:


> To be fair that poster is made by "Koncrete Jungle". Not official, but im pretty sure its on.


yeah I knew I saw it before, but it only had Mayweather on it and Canelo. I should have been more careful 


Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> bballchump11 = :verysad
> 
> when DANI beats Sergio(e)'s gay cousin


:lol: Matthysse is just too much for flat footed Garcia


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

So pumped if this is happening. Happy to see danny's not running scared, not so sure he made the right choice for his health though haha


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

I believe it when i see it, I wouldnt be shocked if Garcia and his hoe of a father make up some fake injury to get out of the fight. Hopefully i'm wrong and we get to see Garcia get his stiff neck broke and leave the ring on a stretcher.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Keeping my fingers crossed for this announcement


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> I believe it when i see it, I wouldnt be shocked if Garcia and his hoe of a father make up some fake injury to get out of the fight. Hopefully i'm wrong and we get to see Garcia get his stiff neck broke and leave the ring on a stretcher.


Danny isnt a coward unlike your hero the quitter


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chris Mannix @ChrisMannixSI
According to @GoldenBoyBoxing's Richard Schaefer, there is no deal (or date) yet for Garcia-Matthysse. Still working on it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Please be real ffs and take my money GBP.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Just got the text confirming this also, couldnt be more pumped. My money is on Garcia. Hope he is a -200 underdog.


Is your source on the Garcia or Matthysse side?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Is your source on the Garcia or Matthysse side?


Garcia, which is surprising. This is the fight that was going to be on the undercard all along I heard but Schafer had been touring with Floyd and Canelo etc and they were going to hammer out the particulars when he got done with that. But now everyone seems to be saying its still in the air etc. I think its going to happen. 85% sure.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

fat dan said nothing yet


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Garcia, which is surprising. This is the fight that was going to be on the undercard all along I heard but Schafer had been touring with Floyd and Canelo etc and they were going to hammer out the particulars when he got done with that. But now everyone seems to be saying its still in the air etc. I think its going to happen. 85% sure.


That's a good sign then since Matty has already agreed to his offer. Sounds like it's almost done and GBP wants to announce it properly.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Garcia, which is surprising. This is the fight that was going to be on the undercard all along I heard but Schafer had been touring with Floyd and Canelo etc and they were going to hammer out the particulars when he got done with that. But now everyone seems to be saying its still in the air etc. I think its going to happen. 85% sure.


will this fight have its own presser


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> will this fight have its own presser


Idk, im sure they will do something, im guessing if they do alot of publicity for it then the winner gets Floyd (if he wins).


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Garcia will steal the show :deal


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> Garcia will steal the show :deal


His bloodied up and disfigured face looking up at the lights after getting KTFO by Luscious Lucas will be the image of the night. :good


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I called this in a thread that I started a few days ago. I hope it happens! If it does, Matthysse will knock Danny out!! Mayweather will outbox Canelo to win a 117-111 or 118-110 type of decision.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, lets just wait and see. I'm pretty sure that is Matthysse's real facebook, but it's weird that he'd be the first one to announce it


Sometimes fighters get the call and tweet/post that shit before the managers or promoters get in touch with media.

There are some funny ass pictures on that profile though










"Shit! And if I make Garcia-Morales 3?"










"(3 hours later: ) It seems it was a machine that ran me over!"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


>


:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Sometimes fighters get the call and tweet/post that shit before the managers or promoters get in touch with media.
> 
> There are some funny ass pictures on that profile though
> 
> ...


:lol: yeah Matthysse is a funny guy.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

fuck, I'm buying this shit..


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

They got some really good videos and pictures off this Matthysse facebook page. Just watched Matthysse hand Martinez a good sparring session.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Best card I would have ever bought.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> His bloodied up and disfigured face looking up at the lights after getting KTFO by Luscious Lucas will be the image of the night. :good


:lol:

No, he's gonna be standing over Lucas Mathysse's body while he's sprawled out face first on the canvas. :deal


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

saw on matthysse's twitter that the fight isnt confirmed yet let alone the date


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Executioner said:


> saw on matthysse's twitter that the fight isnt confirmed yet let alone the date


:-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Sometimes fighters get the call and tweet/post that shit before the managers or promoters get in touch with media.
> 
> There are some funny ass pictures on that profile though
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

danny catches lucas with a left hook. Wins the fight. Goes back to Philly to become a rap star.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Relentless said:


> :lol:
> 
> sprawled out face first on the canvas. :deal


You're right. Danni boi will be layed the fuck out face first on the canvas :deal


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

DANI ftw


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not going to believe this until GBP announces it. Even then, I'm thinking there's a high likelihood of a Garcia injury derailing the bout. Hope I'm wrong, but I have a bad feeling about this fight. It should have been inked by now.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll believe this is happening when I'm sitting with a bag of cans and half a pizza actually watching it. It would be a fucking ludicrously good card, especially in an age of genuine shit ones.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

I constantly check boxing scene just to see that sub heading: Matthysse-Garcia confirmed for sept. 14th 

Danny recently posted a picture of him in the gym, so it looks like he's training. Nice to see apart from his usual modelling junk.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Crazy card, BoxNation is value for money...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Couldn't ask for a better card, put an Ortiz-esque fighter on it also and it becomes an all-time great night of boxing.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

yes, if they have Garcia and Matthysse and Floyd and Canelo. I would buy that for 65 if we had cable-but we don't. Too good to pass up. The Garcia fight makes the card a great one. Wow.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lol good material in here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol good material in here.


viva Garcia El Campeón del mundo :happy


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> viva Garcia El Campeón del mundo :happy


:yep

and people have the nerve to claim this wasn't a huge upset. the comments speak for themselves...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't post in this thread. Haaaa, good thing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :yep
> 
> and people have the nerve to claim this wasn't a huge upset. the comments speak for themselves...


yeah man that's for sure. Then they turn around and act like Broner was being picked by everybody to win


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> garcia will bottle it. not getting my hopes up





BoxingAnalyst said:


> I get that feeling too, he'll pull out with a injury, then will fight Floyd next.





bballchump11 said:


> why do yall keep acting like Danny is a bitch or something? When has he ducked anybody





BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's been avoiding Matthysse for a while now. Probably doesn't even want the fight but he has to or he'll literally have no fans.


:lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man that's for sure. Then they turn around and act like Broner was being picked by everybody to win


there were actually more people picking Maidana to beat Broner....... before the fight was signed, of course..


bballchump11 said:


> :lol:


:lol: oh my...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> there were actually more people picking Maidana to beat Broner....... before the fight was signed, of course..
> 
> :lol: oh my...


yeah man, I had looked at the poll before and after and like +60% picked Maidana by KO. Then once he signed it, it closed up, but Maidana was still leading


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahhh memories... :lol:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bball had it down..

Lotta people poppin boners at the start of this thread too :lol::sad5


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> bballchump11 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Cellzki~ said:
> ...


notice how some of the people who strongly picked Sergio(e)'s gay cousin to ktfo DANI happened to be this board's shittiest posters. Their predictions are just as horrible as their posting. Not only did they get this one wrong, I ran both of them off the board.



BoxingAnalyst said:


> RIP Danny.





BoxingAnalyst said:


> I get that feeling too, he'll pull out with a injury, then will fight Floyd next.





BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's been avoiding Matthysse for a while now. Probably doesn't even want the fight but he has to or he'll literally have no fans.





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> DANI by upset!





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> bballchump11 = :verysad
> 
> when DANI beats Sergio(e)'s gay cousin





bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I wouldn't doubt it
> 
> yeah I knew I saw it before, but it only had Mayweather on it and Canelo. I should have been more careful
> 
> :lol: Matthysse is just too much for flat footed Garcia





Bladerunner said:


> I believe it when i see it, I wouldnt be shocked if Garcia and his hoe of a father make up some fake injury to get out of the fight. Hopefully i'm wrong and we get to see Garcia get his stiff neck broke and leave the ring on a stretcher.





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> DANI ftw


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Matthysse by brutal demolition.





Delroc said:


> awww shit THE MACHINES GOT THIS





BoxingAnalyst said:


> RIP Danny.





Zopilote said:


> Danny Garcia 3/20/1988 - 9/14/2013





Kieran said:


> The only reason to get excited about this fight is that Garcia will get his shit pushed in and there will be comedy footage of Garcia Sr crying his eyes out like Vitali used to do when Wlad was doing his best Bambi-on-ice impression. Matthyse is a league above Garcia and he might even stop him. Should be fun though.





Bladerunner said:


> I believe it when i see it, I wouldnt be shocked if Garcia and his hoe of a father make up some fake injury to get out of the fight. Hopefully i'm wrong and we get to see Garcia get his stiff neck broke and leave the ring on a stretcher.





Zopilote said:


> His bloodied up and disfigured face looking up at the lights after getting KTFO by Luscious Lucas will be the image of the night. :good





The Sweet Science said:


> I called this in a thread that I started a few days ago. I hope it happens! If it does, Matthysse will knock Danny out!! Mayweather will outbox Canelo to win a 117-111 or 118-110 type of decision.


Hue Hue Hue Hue


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow @BoxingAnalyst :lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

:lol: FFS @Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

These type of threads should always be bumped after the fight. I remember people picking Canelo to KO Floyd and other such nonsense.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Matthysse wins a fair fight :deal


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Matthysse wins a fair fight :deal


Dani UD12 Lucas :deal


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Did Lucas end up having eye surgery? I remember reading his career was in danger

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheated not defeated. #teammatthyse


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol good material in here.


Hey...Whatever takes your mind of that Broner beating Bro.:hey


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Blanco said:


> Dani UD12 Lucas :deal


Must have taken a while to find clips of Danny throwing above the belt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

That KD aint legit, wrestled under the ropes and then hit whilst stuck in them.

I was impressed with Garcia though, guy showed up and delivered.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chatty said:


> That KD aint legit, wrestled under the ropes and then hit whilst stuck in them.
> 
> I was impressed with Garcia though, guy showed up and delivered.


Ye the ref should have called break. Garcia showed a good chin, and used the tactics I would have used (fought dirty :lol but I think he had a major stroke of luck and I'm not just saying that as lucas fan. The reffing and the KD, and the eye, obviously you have to be in it to win it and the eye was fair enough, but he was lucky. I don't think he could repeat the trick, good fighter though, better than I thought


----------



## The Comedian (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


What a fucking chin, his eye is closed so he takes it flush and doesn't wobble.


----------

